# Bug Out Bag



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok I know there are probably hundreds of threads on bug out bags on this forum, but I want some advice on making my own. I am going to use a military pack for the bag, probably a medium ALICE pack, but I want advice on the contents. The situation I am prepping for will be a natural disaster of any kind because I live in Oklahoma, and we have every kind of weather extreme you can think of. We are also one of the most seismically active states in the lower forty-eight. I have heard some talk about a potential massive earthquake in our region so I want to be prepared for anything. I want the base pack weight to be 20lbs. so any advice on going light would be nice.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

I would recommend a large pack on the same frame. This is to allow for more bulky items. Also having packed a rucksack more time than I can count the weight is an important issue, but proper distribution is more important. Also it's like anything there isn't a one size fits all packing list. You would need to change your list as the seasons change. Like for where I live summer and winter gear are far different, with a few standards for both. I have a green heavy duty tarp, a good full tang fixed blade knife, miltitool and a few fire starting devises. Those are the basics that are always there.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I totally agree with Sarge, it depends on where you are, I'm in south Florida so my bag would be different from one that you might need but start with the basics.
What could kill you if you did not have what you need?
Cold, thirst, hunger, heat, exposure, insects, wildlife, getting lost, getting hurt, others that might wish you harm or just want what you have and stuff along those lines.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Like Olesarge said start with and always have the basics Tarp/poncho, Full tang fixed blade knife, fire starter, and multitool. 

I would suggest adding at least 50 ft. of 550 cord, water purification tablets, small hatchet,small one person first aid kit, small flashlight/headlamp with extra batteries, 2 to 4 MRE type meals, some energy bars, a couple of small candles, signaling device (whistle, mirror or both), small roll of paper towels (used as toilet paper and for absorbing whatever), metal cup (IMO the canteen cup is the best) for heating water, small compass, small sewing kit, at least one extra pair of heavy socks, pair of leather gloves, small roll of duct tape, a small bar of soap, some disinfectant wipes/baby wipes and possibly a small hand crank powered radio.

All of that should be well under 20lbs. if you keep most of the items on the small light weight side. I would also go with the large alice pack for your ruck. 

There are a jillion and one other things that you could pack, just sit down and think about what would be nice to have with you, make a list then figure out what you can do without to keep that weight down. Oh yeah before I forget about the paper towels, cut a roll of them in half and you will save on space and weight.


----------



## samoore0341 (Oct 30, 2012)

I live in Oklahoma as well so I understand the need for a single gear list that can accommodate many disaster situations. There is however one exception To be made. You MUST change out some food and other items dependent on the season. MREs are fantastic for almost all weather. But they are not made for extreme cold weather. A case of cold weather MREs would be ideal for winter. Also thermal blankets and thermal underwear/outer layers is a must.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I like what others have posted. I packed mine with WAY more than I would ever want to carry very far but I figured that when/if an event occurred I could pick and choose which items were going to be beneficial. That way I could pack it now for all sorts of contingencies and weed out the fluff later. It wouldnt be a bad idea to have the bare necessities packed separately so you ALWAYS make it out with those things. 

My full pack weighs close to 40 pounds not counting water but it contains some heavy stuff I would almost certainly not carry on my back very far like a shovel and it contains plenty of calories to last more than three days that I could choose to leave behind.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A good resource for you.

http://www.bugoutbaglist.com/


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice, I have a Blackhawk three day assault pack would that do for a large type ruck? I prefer not to use the frame with the ALICE pack because I have heard so many people I know say not to because it is so uncomfortable. I need to have a modular sized pack so I can easily get in and out of my storm shelter, and throw it in the car if needed.


----------



## samoore0341 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love the ALICE frame. When worn properly it is not uncomfortable at all. Plus you have a nice solid metal frame to use for things like a splint when you're in a pinch.


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

samoore0341 said:


> I love the ALICE frame. When worn properly it is not uncomfortable at all. Plus you have a nice solid metal frame to use for things like a splint when you're in a pinch.


I just thought it was uncomfortable because a vet from desert storm told me that he was issued an ALICE pack and every person in his unit did not use the frame because it was so uncomfortable, and hindered any movement, but they might not have been using it properly. I do not know personally because I have never wore an ALICE pack, I was just going to buy one at a nearby surplus store.


----------



## samoore0341 (Oct 30, 2012)

It can be a matter of preference for sure. When I was deployed my first time we used generation one MOLLE packs with the plastic frame. They were always breaking. My second tour we got the new MOLLE packs with no frame and somehow they were even bigger pieces of crap. Comfort is important but not priority for me. I don't think the ALICE is uncomfortable but I know it is a more solid piece of gear.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

The ALICE just take a few minutes to set up. And make sure you do not make any adjustments till it has a load on it. The other key is to get the kidney pad as tight as you can. I never used the strap that came with it you can get it tighter with gutted 550 chord with a taughtline hitch and 2 half hitches to secure it. Also if you use the waist strap it will be more comfortable because it helps to redistribute the weight on your hips instead of carrying all the weight on your shoulders. Proper packing will also help.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

I completely agree with samoore. Alice packs are good but also invest in some good dry bags. 
As for the items inside:
Military MREs are hard to beat as bugout bag food, although freeze dried foods are also light and easy to prepare. A big tube of honey is a great investment and never goes bad, has antiseptic and medicinal properties. 
LED flashlight and extra batteries.
First aid with trauma kit.
Make yourself an 'penny alcohol stove' if you are crafty, or buy a small alcohol stove on amazon if you prefer, they run on any alcohol or yellow heet. Super light. Pair with an anodized aluminum cookset.
Camoflage tarp for shelter.
Lightweight personal sleep system like SOL bivvy bag or mylar sleeping bag and extra mylar blankets. Can't beat mylar for weight, its used in space travel. (US mil-spec poncho and liner works too but heavier.)
Fire - 3-5 ways to start fire and make or buy tinder, its a lifesaver. My personal fav is the Swedish firesteel because it works in the wettest conditions. Paired with a med container filled with cotton balls saturated in petroleum jelly, burns hot and reliably. Bic lighters as backups.
Water purification tablets and canteen, or nalgene style bottle.
Also buy a water filter bottle like brita. This is minimum, a camelbak style water bladder with a good filter is better, but a little more expensive.

If you cover your bases when it comes to fire, light, water, shelter, and food you pretty much can flex from there. When you think you have it at a good weight, go walk a mile in it, then two, three, etc. 
I cannot stress this enough, many many military, backpackers and thru-hikers have found how little one can really survive with, after starting out with a fat pack stuffed with new heavy gear they didn't need.


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> I completely agree with samoore. Alice packs are good but also invest in some good dry bags.
> As for the items inside:
> Military MREs are hard to beat as bugout bag food, although freeze dried foods are also light and easy to prepare. A big tube of honey is a great investment and never goes bad, has antiseptic and medicinal properties.
> LED flashlight and extra batteries.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, and I totally agree with you on the dry bag. I was going to line the inside of the main pocket on the ALICE pack with a USGI dry sack.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Spend the money and get could civilian ones. The USGI ones are of notorious poor quality. Even new ones have holes generally for my experience. When I was in I still put trash bags inside my wet weather bags to keep things dry.


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok another question I have is about water. I was going to put four or five bottles of bottled water like the great value bottled drinking water from wall-mart, would that ever need to be changed out or would it last for a long time?


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

If you intend to keep your BOB in your home where it is temp. controlled then the bottled water and the food should last quite a long time. I honestly can't answer how long the bottled water will stay good, but the MRE's will last at least 5 years in a temp. controlled area.

A suggestion I would make is to get either a camelback water carrier or a milspec 2 quart collapsible canteen instead of the bottled water. I have both, but if I am humping a ruck I prefer the canteen hooked to my web gear. Hope this helps some, and I hope you get that answer about the water.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes definitely put a bottle or two of water in there, and check/replace yearly. 
I definitely advocate having a camelbak or similar bladder though, merely because you can hang it up and use as makeshift shower on the go.
Everyone has a different take on this, and no one really is wrong.

I cannot stress enough the need to TEST your gear though. I think this is just as important as the assembly of a bug out bag. These things are meant to save your life, get comfortable with using them, use them in the heat, and in the cold, see what works, and what doesn't.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> A good resource for you.
> 
> http://www.bugoutbaglist.com/


@Sentry, thanks for sharing the URL.. do you own this site as well?


----------



## samoore0341 (Oct 30, 2012)

Trash bags and gallon freezer bags. I totally agree with staying away from military issue "waterproofing"


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have both old model large Alice Packs and some of the new commercial bags. One thing you have to watch on the commercial bags is poor quality zippers. Read the reviews of bags before buying one. 

None of them keep things really dry. You have to use covers and waterproof bags inside them. GB


----------

